# Printer Installation Problem



## ivormills

I have just purchased a new Samsung laser printer. I spent all day yesterday trying to install it, but everytime I tried to install the driver I got the error message 'printer not found', although it was present in device manager (in yellow, driver not installed). When I had tried everything I could think of I connected it to a different computer, same operating system. It installed and worked perfectly. I need to install the printer but I am now completely stumped! OS XP Proffessional.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## tremmor

go back to device manager and find the printer again. right click it and find a better driver. 

Other than that if same problem try deleting then reboot and let it detect the printer again. Maybe even try a different port.


----------



## ivormills

Thanks for your reply, yes tried that, still no change.


----------



## johnb35

What printer are you trying to install?


----------



## ivormills

Update: I have reinstalled the driver, this time with the printer unconnected (which the software allows you to do). The printer now appears in control panel/printers & faxes but in device manager is still yellow (error code 1 driver uninstalled). If I attempt to print, the printer is listed and all is well till I press print, then I get the error message 'the current printer port is not supported for the printer status'. As I said it installed on another machine fine, the only difference is that machine was on service pack 3, the machine I am trying to install on is service pack 2, could that make a difference? When I reboot the computer I get the New Hardware wizard each time.


----------



## ivormills

Hi Johnbe, it is a Samsung ML-2525


----------



## johnb35

My advice would be to go into add/remove programs and uninstall the samsung software and then reboot the pc.  Keep the printer unplugged while reinstalling the software unless the software asks you to plug the usb cable in.  Also it is recommended to click on cancel if any add new hardware boxes come up and just let the software install automatically.  If you continue to have problems, you should contact samsung for support.  

Are you following the install guide in the manual?


----------



## kevin_techno

Try this step by step procedure:
   1.  Open "My Computer".
   2. Within "My Computer", double-click on "Printers".
   3. Before you go any further, you need to know what port your printer is connected to.  The commonest port is LPT1, but it is best to check.  If you have used System Information, the port name is the last item on the line.  If you haven't already used System Information:
          * In "Printers", right-click on the icon for your printer.
          * A menu will pop up.  Select "Properties", and then pick the "Details" tab.
          * You will see a caption saying "Print to the following port:".  Note what port it says (usually LPT1).
          * Press Cancel to close the window.
   4. Within "Printers", double-click on "Add Printer" and follow the instructions. 
          * When it asks you what port the printer is to be connected to, answer with the port that your existing printer is connected to. 
          * When it asks you whether to make this your default printer, say No.

Good luck
Kevin


----------

